# Vita-chem



## 65galhex (Nov 5, 2008)

What is the general concensus on vitachem? What are people using to bring out the color of their P's? (other than a variety of foods) I am talking about adding vitamins and suppliments, not so much actual foods. Thanks in advance for the replies!


----------



## 65galhex (Nov 5, 2008)

anyone?


----------



## Deeks (Apr 23, 2003)

I don't use it personally, but from what I gather it's used to ensure your fish are getting all of the vitamins and nutrients they need.
I'd imagine it helps improve colors and growth rates while keeping them generally healthy.
But again, I haven't tried it yet. So far I've just feed a varied diet.


----------



## the_w8 (Jul 28, 2003)

I honestly have no idea if my vita-chem is doing a good job or not. My P's have great coloration and are healthy as hell...But I think thats mainly due to the diet I offer them and the amount of water changes I do that helps them with their vitality. I'm sure adding the vita-chem can only help.


----------



## 65galhex (Nov 5, 2008)

what variety do you go with for feeding?


----------



## TheSpaz13 (Apr 9, 2010)

I use vitachem or zeo depending on whats available and its really impossible to tell if it works IMO. Its only a supplement, a a lot more goes into good coloration of a fish then a vitamin supplement. Water chemistry, stress, background/substrate color and the components of the meat all play a role in how a fish looks. Personally, I soak shrimp in the stuff before feeding it to them, but its more about overall health then strictly coloration. Idk, its really only a small part of a bigger picture and Idk if its helping or not, but I don't think its hurting them at all.


----------



## 65galhex (Nov 5, 2008)

ok cool. that settles tht, thanks again guys


----------



## angster (Mar 10, 2011)

how often do you guys feed with vita chem and how long do you normally soak food in it?


----------

